# Cleaning wounds?



## fayefleetwood (May 28, 2013)

Hey,
Wasn't too sure where to post this... But I hopefully got the right place.

I had one of my boys in with my girls for nearly a week now. Today (about half an hour ago), I needed to clean the cage, so I put the boy back in with his brother. Shortly after I had to separate them because there was some vicious fighting going on. The boy that was in with the girls clearly didn't like being back with his bro (I'm guessing this is also an indicator that he has mated with one of the girls, thus has become dominant?)

Anyway, he scratched my other boy right near his bum, and its been bleeding and is clearly troubling the poor guy. He's become very "chilled" and won't come out from hiding and is just not himself.

Is the scratch a cause for concern? Should I take him to the vet, or is there something I can do at home? Can saline be used on mice? 
Sorry if this sounds ignorant - I haven't had a problem before.

Thanks!


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

I'd say get some betadine (can find at Walmart or any drug store in the wound care section) & use a Qtip or a dropper to put some on the wound. That'll help clean & prevent infection. Then just give him time in a quiet/dark place, probably just stressed.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Most bucks do fine togehter if they grow up together, but once a buck has been with a doe, he can't be with other bucks again. They can smell it, and start fighting. That's why breeders have to keep their bucks seperately. I have my breeder bucks seperately, and the bucks I put up for sale in one big cage. It's a good thing you seperated them as quickly as you did, because they will fight to the bitter end.

I don't know what betadine is, but I use chlorhexidine and a Q-tip. Good luck with the little boy, I hope he gets better.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

They pretty much do the same thing


----------



## fayefleetwood (May 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

The only reason I put them back in together whilst I was cleaning was because I wasn't sure any mating had actually gone on - I've been checking the girls every day and there was no sign of the 'plug' and there has been no weight gain or other signs as yet. The boys and the girls have all been put in together before (last week) with no problems... Oh well! So... hopefully we will have our first litter within the next few weeks!

I cleaned little Hagrids cut last night with a warm salt water solution after phoning an out of hours line. This morning I couldnt even see it! It must have looked a lot worse than it was!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

as long as it doesn't get infected it should heal up fine, keep an eye on it and clean as you have done if needed.
If in the future you get another injury you can quickly stop bleeding using cornflower. Had to flower up a baby budgie last week worked extreamly fast.

I found out the hard way like you did when I first started breeding that males cant be put back together one been in with a female.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

plain or self raising flour works also to stop bleeding


----------

